
DEFCon24 Talks (all published so far) - the_duke
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orWqKWvIW_0&index=1&list=PL7gTU7vlLWKN-ca2ha0cYJBpR_pQKvMfa
======
the_duke
I'll add all new talks to the playlist and review the good ones here:
[https://theduke.at/blog/develop/defcon24-2016-watch-all-
talk...](https://theduke.at/blog/develop/defcon24-2016-watch-all-talks-
playlist/).

